# Comparing my 2 E46’s - 20 little differences.



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Comparing my 2 E46's - 20 little differences.*



Kaz said:


> *Bzzt. Officially, that may be the case but in reality, chrome tips appear to be applied to 325s randomly.
> 
> We have essentially NO xis out here (waffor?) but I'd say 1/3 of 325s still get chrome tips. *


I just bought some from the dealer for about $35 for my 325


----------

